# Ugly Arizona wood



## barry richardson (Jan 9, 2013)

Joe Rebuild aint the only one with ugly wood... This is a moldy roughout of African Sumac:
[attachment=16005]

Turns out you CAN polish a turd
[attachment=16006][attachment=16007][attachment=16008]

About 10" tall and 8.5" diameter.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2013)

WOW that is some polishin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 9, 2013)

That's great, Barry! I love the gnarly bits, and this piece has got it all. Sumac is on my to do list... How's it turn?


----------



## DomInick (Jan 9, 2013)

That's the prettiest turd I've ever seen. 


when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 9, 2013)

Damn ... Pucker factor had to be high while it was spinning 
Impressive work Sir !
Scott


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2013)

DKMD said:


> That's great, Barry! I love the gnarly bits, and this piece has got it all. Sumac is on my to do list... How's it turn?



Doc, it turns fine! I will give you a shout next time I get some....


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 10, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn ... Pucker factor had to be high while it was spinning
> Impressive work Sir !
> Scott



Amen to that!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2013)

Between you and bones I don't know who has bigger nads less brains more courage the most talent or whatever it is, but you got to have something special to turn those potential bombs without lighting the fuse. And that one is beautiful - glad it didn't explode.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 10, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Between you and bones I don't know who has bigger nads less brains more courage the most talent or whatever it is, but you got to have something special to turn those potential bombs without lighting the fuse. And that one is beautiful - glad it didn't explode.



:whs: -- it is fabulous 

For those of us who haven't trod this path before ... do you recall the speed setting(s) on your lathe when you turned this?

Thanks!


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Between you and bones I don't know who has bigger nads less brains more courage the most talent or whatever it is, but you got to have something special to turn those potential bombs without lighting the fuse. And that one is beautiful - glad it didn't explode.
> ...



Thanks! As far as lathe speed, probably around 5-6 hundred RPM. I rarely go above that on the ugly stuff. I always try and secure anything that looks like it has the possiblity of failing with super glue or epoxy. Then periodically re-check while turning and re-glue as necessary. Finishing turning the interior is always tricky for me, so I usually wrap duct tape around the outside when doing that.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 10, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


----------

